
Self-Driving Cars Can Learn a Lot by Playing Grand Theft Auto - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602317/self-driving-cars-can-learn-a-lot-by-playing-grand-theft-auto/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2018-02-04&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
ppbutt
Guy named Sentdex has YouTube tutorials for machine learning using GTA.

